# 33" or 23" SuperChunks Control Room?



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

Would 33" Superchunks make more of a benifit and worth the money rather than 23"? I am using this product. http://www.lowes.com/pd_465053-1278...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo= :scratch:


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

This http://www.lowes.com/pd_177781-1722-B390_4294925567__?productId=3141353&Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1

Is what I am going to use for mine. It has low gas flow resistivity which is good for a thick trap. I am going to cut it so that it is made into 20" wide 9 1/4 thick pieces and stack them 2 maybe 3 thick so it will end up being 20" wide 18.5" thick and 8' tall.

It will take a bit of work however it should work really well I bought the stuff today but sadly I have no way to cut the plywood for the top's and bottoms so that will need to wait until Monday when I get too work. The units will end up being 2 48x20x22 which should allow for the insulation to be slightly compressed just so it will not move. 

I am using 1x2x8 lumber and cutting them in half and then nailing the plywood to the top and bottoms. Wile it may not be very sturdy it just needs to stand.


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

Sounds like a awesome project! So it appears that the Roxul is a commen material. I may follow some of your steps. Although for aesthetics I want to frame them with stained wood so the wood is outside the frabric I do not think this would cause lesser performance out of my traps would it?


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

No that should be fine.


----------

